# Beautiful Female Black/White Cat



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

It is with such heart Ache, that i have to re-home my beautiful Girl.
I am unsure of age ?4-8yrs (as we found her as a stray)

We are looking for a home - pref that she will be the only cat or with a small heard of older cats, she needs a large garden or fields, as she loves the outdoors!!
She has a great temperment - loves belly rubs, and curling up in bed next to you.
She needs lots of love and cuddles....and will give loads back in return!!!
She has no known medical conditions, and has been kept up to date with vaccinations, flea and worming. she also has a microchipped which is obviously registered with us.
The only thing i ask is that she is kept insured (currently with petplan) and up to date with everything (all worming etc,
Sorry to go on...but this is very difficult for me and want her to go somewhere where se will be looked after.

please PM me if you are interested or have any questions. sorry but this is the only pic i have at the moment.


----------



## Sophied4vies (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, is your cat still available? Whereabouts are you? Sophie x


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,
yes she is still available! we are in newhall, swadlincote.

thanks
michelle


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

im still available..... i must go to a new home soon  i really dont want to go to a cat rescue centre..


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

Still looking


----------



## shell30984 (Apr 2, 2010)

she is still looking - can anybody help?


----------

